# OnlineStar



## Rotauge (20. Oktober 2004)

Die Wahl ist vorbei, das Anglerboard hat in der Kategorie Reise und Freizeit 1908 Stimmen bekommen, leider hat es nur zum 20. Platz gereicht. Aber dennoch, eine enorme Stimmenanzahl. 

 #6


----------



## kanalbulle (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

...und das bei fast 7000 Membern #d 
Ich find´s ehrlich gesagt ne schwache Leistung wenn man bedenkt das 14 Stimmen schon von mir sind !


----------



## STeVie (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Schade... Wieviel Stimmen hat denn der Sieger?


----------



## Rotauge (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

24990 Stimmen hat der Sieger www.lastminute.de erhalten.


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Leute, nicht aufregen oder traurig sein

Wir waren dabei und haben es auch in die Endrunde geschafft. Sicher, ein paar Plätze weiter vorne wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Aber dabei gewesen zu sein ist doch auch was..............


----------



## Reisender (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

jungs der 20 platz ist doch auch was. 

wenn man/n bedenkt das wir keine werbung in TV und Zeitungen machen....wie die großen anbieter.-

ich freue mich das wir soweit gekommen sind#6 #6 #r #r |stolz: |stolz: |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

20. Platz ??? 

Cool, wieder ein Grund zum feiern :q :q :q 

Macht doch nix... wir haben gezeigt dass wir die beste Angelseite im Netz sind... was wollen wir eigentlich mehr ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Das zeigt doch aber auch, wie gut das Anglerboard bei Mitgliedern, Gästen und Freunden ankommt. 
Und wie aktiv die Angler sein können, wenn sie nur wollen.
Denn immerhin 1908 Leute haben für das Anglerboard abgestimmt. 
In der Kategorie „Sport“ wären wir da schon auf Platz 17 gewesen. Bei „Portale und Suchmaschinen“ sogar auf Platz 9. 
Pech wenn man so ne starke Gruppe wie "Freizeit und Reisen" erwischt.

Und wenn man bedenkt dass wir in der Vorrunde auf Platz 10 waren, die nächstbeste Angelseite aber irgendwo ab Platz 120, dann kann man da aber schon stolz drauf sein.

Und wenn wir bei insgesamt über 15.000 teilnehmenenden Seiten auf Platz 198 gelandet sind, ist das doch mehr als respektabel!

Und wenn eine Seite wie Yahoo.de, die ja wohl jeder kennt, 8248 Stimmen bekommen hat, oder fireball.de 1704 Stimmen, oder altavista.com 2267, oder aol.de 2922, dann zeigt das auch was die 1908 Stimmen für das Anglerboard für ein Erfolg sind!

*Deshalb auch hier nochmal der Dank an alle, die für das Anglerboard abgestimmt haben!!*​
Wobei mir der erste Platz auch besser gefallen hätte)


----------



## Funkateer (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Ich finde das auch ein sehr gutes Ergebniss.Auch wenn ich erwartet hätte, daß zumindest jeder gemeldete Boardie seine Stimme abgibt. Mit 6000 Stimmen würde das ergebniss doch ganz anders aussehen......

Funkateer


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Mir wären mehr Stimmen auch lieber gewesen, deswegen ja auch mein Vergleich mit Seiten wie Yahoo, altavista oder fireball, die ja jeder kennt, und die wesentlich grösser als das Anglerboard sind. 

Und da zeigt sich dann in meinen Augen, wie gut wir da doch "aktivieren" konnten, wenn man unsere Stimmenzahl mit den genannten vergleicht, die ja eigentlich auf Grund ihrer Grösse/Besucher mindestens ein zehnfaches der Anglerboardstimmen haben müssten.


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

20 Kisten Freibier für alle !!!!!!!! #2 #2 #2 

Wann ist denn die nächste Wahl ?


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Ich finde es einfach super wo wir gelandet sind. #6 
Zeigt es doch was aus unserer ehemals kleinen Seite geworden ist.
Unser Board ist im I-Net kein unbeschriebenes Blatt mehr.Es wächst und wächst.

Bravo Jungs und Mädels...weiter so.Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg. #6


----------



## BigEarn (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Kisten Freibier für alle !!!!!!!! #2 #2 #2
> 
> Wann ist denn die nächste Wahl ?


Wann kann ich mir meine 20 abholen? :q


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Das ist doch der Oberburner #6 


Ich bin wirklich stolz auf dieses Ergebniss.

#h  Danke an alle die mitgemacht haben #h​


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

@ BigEarn 
Wenn ich sie gekauft habe:m


----------



## Jirko (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

...ein 20. platz im kreise der großen nationalplayer im w w w ist ein phänomenaler erfolg und darauf dürfen wir zu recht nen diggen haufen stolz auf unsere brust schmieren #6


----------



## brandungsteufel (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Man soll es auch nicht überbewerten. Man sieht ja an den Stimmen des 1. Platzes welchse interesse an solch einer Wahl besteht 

MFG


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Super Jungs!!!
> 
> Aber wir sollten und nicht all so große Hoffnungen machen!
> Ich fände es schon toll nicht gerade letzter zu werden.
> ...



Klasse Martin, jetzt sind wir 20. ster geworden - meinen Glückwunsch.
Gibt es jetzt 25 Liter Bier ???


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Ich freue mich über dieses Ergebnis.
Aber bei soviel Boardis und den dann doch wenigen, die mit ihrer Mehrfachbegeisterung und der halben Verwandtschaft zu den 1908 Stimmen beigetragen haben ?
Es hätten mehr sein können.
Dennoch; angesichts der Konkurrenz ein achtbarer Erfolg.


----------



## totentanz (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

ich sag nur: Besser als Nix! #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Lotte (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Kisten Freibier für alle !!!!!!!! #2 #2 #2


 moin-moin,

 finde ich super nett von dir counter-striker!!! wann und wo spendest du die denn??? dok wollte ja nur einen ausgeben, wenn wir unter die ersten 10 kommen!!!

 aber mal im ernst!!! das anglerboard ist doch wirklich ein zwerg im vergleich mit den big playern die sich da getummelt haben!!! "nur ca. 7000 member" da kann man doch mit diesem resultat wirklich super leben!!! hauptsache wir haben die anderen angelseiten weit hinter uns gelassen!!!


----------



## Kunze (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Hallo!

Das ist ein Super Erfolg. :m

Danke :m an alle die ihre Stimme abgegeben haben. #h


----------



## Reisender (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

@all

und ich sage immer noch, alle anderen machen über TV und Zeitung ihre Werbung.

und die geben Millionen aus! und wir --wir geben millionen Anglern infos !!

und das zählt..|wavey: :g |wavey: :g |wavey:


----------



## bine (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Einfach Top!!!  #6


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

20.Platz ? 

Naja, die Erwartungen und Hoffnungen waren bei uns allen sicher etwas höher gesetzt, da wir ja die "Endrunde" erreicht hatten und damit schon automatisch den 20. !

Aber keine Frage...das AB ist MIT GROßEM ABSTAND die beliebteste Angelseite geworden!!! #6

Was mich aber ohnehin etwas gewundert hat...warum war das AB eigentlich in dieser Kategorie zur Abstimmung nominiert? Wäre das AB nicht besser in der Kategorie "SPORT" aufgehoben gewesen?

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Palometta (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Tja Leute ,
ich denke  Platz 20 ist ein super Ergebnis  #6 

Wenn man aber bedenkt das wir doch fast 6000 Member haben fällt mir spontan meine Schwiegermutter ein  :q 



Die geht auch zu keiner Wahl , mault aber über alles  |krach: 



Gruß  #h 
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

@ NickA: Wir waren ja auch in Sport unter die ersten 20 gekommen)
Aber man kommt nur in der Kategorie weiter, in der ma ndie meisten Stimmen hat, wenn man in mehreren Sparten die Endrunde schafft..


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Hi Thomas #h

danke für die Info ! Das wußte ich bisher nicht !!! #6

Na, dann sollten wir uns das nächste Jahr vielleicht auf die Sportkategorie konzentrieren?

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Nö, bei "Suchmaschinen und Portale", da wären wir mit unserer Stimmenzahl auf Platz 8 gelandet)


----------



## Nick_A (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Witzbold  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Wieso?
Das Anglerboard ist doch mit Abstand das grösste Portal für Angler!!
Und zudem die beste Suchmaschine für Angler, es gibt ja nix rund um Angler und Angeln, wozu im Board noch nix geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Micky Finn (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Ich oute mich mal. Ich habe bei der Abstimmung bewußt nicht mitgestimmt. Meiner Meinung nach überzeugt Kompetenz und Bandbreite an Info´s mehr, als eine merkwürdiges und teils gefaktes "Ranking".

Wer heute zum Beispiel über Google irgend etwas zum Thema Fischen recherchiert, stößt zwangsläufig auf das AB - und wird bei seiner Suche sicher fündig. Das sind für mich die Parameter, die Zählen und in den Köpfen bleiben. 

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Da hast Du sicher recht, die täglich zwischen 10 und 20 Neuanmeldungen und um dier 1000 neuen Beiträge kommen ja nicht von ungefähr)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: OnlineStar*

Ist doch ein schöner Erfolg, #6 davon träumen andere Seite bloß.


----------

